# Hair algae???



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I have hair algae growing in my 10g saltwater tank and i was wondering what i can get to get rid of the algae growth before it gets too bad. anyone have some tips as far as something that cleans it out without using chemicals? I'd like to keep my tank as natural as possible since i already have fish and inverts in it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Starve it. Hair algae needs nutrients to survive. By nutrients, I mean Nitrate and Phosphate. Test for both of these and see where your levels are at. If they both read near or at zero, the algae may be locking up your nutrient levels. In this case, harvest what you can, then work to keep your levels at zero. Regular (frequent) water changes will help to keep your nitrate levels down. Make sure you are using R/O or RO/DI for your water changes and Top-Off. Tap water is full of nutrients that only serve to feed the algae further.

So, to summarize: Get your nutrient levels down and keep 'em down.


----------

